# Synchron Percussion III



## Ben (Oct 5, 2021)

It's finally here, Synchron Percussion III - 229.6GB of content including 346,245 Samples.
It consists of 6 section (also separately available):

- Synchron Timpani III (Timpani Adams, Big Timpani)
- Synchron Drums III (Field drums, Snares, Boobams, Ensembles, Drums and Pianos, Drum Riffs)
- Synchron Cymbals & Gongs III (Piatti, Cymbals, Ancient cymbals, Suspended Cymbals Ensemble, Super Crashes ensemble, Metal ensemble, High Gongs ensemble)
- Synchron Mallets III (Marimba Adams, Temple blocks (tuned))
- Synchron Bells III (Cencerros, Hand bells, Rin bells, Bell tree, Jingle bells, Low bells and pianos, High bells ensemble)
- Synchron Orchestral Percussion III (Flexatones, Car horns, Whistles, bird calls and flutes, Jingle ring, Congas Meinl, Bongos Meinl, Timbales LP, Cow bells, Agogo bells, Guiros, Sandpaper blocks, Claves, Cabasas, Wind chimes)

You need more cowbell? We get you covered with low, medium, and high cowbells + many diffirent playing styles.
But not only cowbells got sampled with such detail! You will get a lot of playing styles for all these instruments.

And as usual for Synchron Libraries, these instruments were recorded in Synchron Stage Vienna with multiple mic positions and come with many mixer presets - giving you easy and fast control over the sound.

Get the Standard Library for just € 295 (reg: € 395), and the Full Library containing additional mic positions for € 520 (reg: € 690) here!
Make sure you are logged in to see your personal upgrade prices (especially if you own some of the BBO ensemble percussion libraries)!


Synchron Percussion I is also on sale (Standard: € 325, reg: € 465; Full: € 585, reg: € 840)
Synchron Percussion II as well: (Standard: € 325, reg: € 465; Full: € 585, reg: € 840)
Synchron Power Drums: (Standard: € 165, reg: € 245; Full: € 260, reg: € 395)

You already own Synchron Percussion I and/or II and want to complete your Synchron Percussion bundle? We get you covered: https://www.vsl.co.at/Synchron_Package/SY_Drums


----------



## Ben (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## tcb (Oct 5, 2021)

How did you sample bird calls in the stage?
I am curious


----------



## Ben (Oct 5, 2021)

tcb said:


> How did you sample bird calls in the stage?
> I am curious


Check out the Interview, starting from 10:46



Ben said:


>


----------



## DJiLAND (Oct 5, 2021)

I put only what I needed in the cart, and in the end it ended up being 1&2&3 full bundle


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 5, 2021)

Loved the outtake at the end of the video! 😀 Guiros!


----------



## FireGS (Oct 5, 2021)

That's a lot of Neve 88RLB's. And some BAE 312As?

Guys, here's the secret to VSL's sound!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 5, 2021)

OK Ben.

If I understand well, the Synchron Percussion III bundle includes ALL the content of BBO Dorado, Eridanus, and Fornax?... This is an important point to confirm.

Dorado, Eridanus, and Fornax libraries include ALL the mic positions, and take 37.49 GB of SSD space.

The FULL version of Synchron Percussion III contains 229.6 GB of material.

So can we assume that we get 192.11 GB of NEW content when we upgrade from BBO?

These are important informations for people who trusted VSL with the BBO libraries.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow, a big surprise! And no email announcements; strange. Then again, I'm near the end of the alphabet, so am usually the last to know.

Looking forward to checking this out over the upcoming holiday weekend.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 5, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Wow, a big surprise! And no email announcements; strange. Then again, I'm near the end of the alphabet, so am usually the last to know.
> 
> Looking forward to checking this out over the upcoming holiday weekend.


Just got the email myself


----------



## holywilly (Oct 5, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> OK Ben.
> 
> If I understand well, the Synchron Percussion III bundle includes ALL the content of BBO Dorado, Eridanus, and Fornax?... This is an important point to confirm.
> 
> ...


Full version of Synchron Percussion III contains all the mics from BBO D, E and F; where standard library excludes the surround mics.


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 5, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Wow, a big surprise! And no email announcements; strange. Then again, I'm near the end of the alphabet, so am usually the last to know.
> 
> Looking forward to checking this out over the upcoming holiday weekend.


I got an email at 2am BST.

Funnily enough I was looking at Synchron Perc II a couple of days ago wondering when it’d next be on sale.

I’m excited to finally get some tasty deep sampled cowbells!


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 5, 2021)

Ben said:


>



That was so interesting to listen to Andreas talk about the whole process of preparation through to recording. I love these kind of behind the scenes videos. It really shines a light on the personalities and work involved to produce these amazing tools. Thank you.


----------



## ptram (Oct 5, 2021)

If someone has got it, may I ask f the slide whistle's portamento can be controlled, or is it just a series of prerecorded slides?

Paolo


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 6, 2021)

Those evil marketing geniuses at VSL have figured out exactly how to get money from me! 

- Make high quality libraries with obsessive attention to detail
- Support them well with fast updates if needed
- Don't force you to buy mic positions that you don't want
- Provide very reasonable upgrades from products that you already own
- Have a rock solid, efficient, full featured player with a great UI
- Release the product with no bullshit teaser nonsense so you can actually buy it and use it on day 1

Thank goodness Spitfire Audio and Orchestral Tools don't have the same approach! I'd be bankrupt!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Oct 6, 2021)

Ben, it will be great to grant complimentary licenses for BBO to owners of Synchron Percussion. 
It will be very convenient to have BBO in a laptop install, while Synchron Percussion is on studio's SSDs.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 6, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> Those evil marketing geniuses at VSL have figured out exactly how to get money from me!
> 
> - Make high quality libraries with obsessive attention to detail
> - Support them well with fast updates if needed
> ...


Can't agree with this more.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 6, 2021)

I just pulled the trigger on Synchronized Woodwinds on Oct 4th. Oct 5th there is now Synchron Percussion. Since I already have Synchron Brass and Synchron Elite Strings I guess there is no choice.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice to see that Power Drums is included in the Synchron Percussion Bundle. I was just about to upgrade from Standard to Full (the only one I haven't yet done that for), and the savings are quite good for instead upgrading to Synchron Percussion Bundle for that upgrade plus the full edition of the new Synchron Percussion III.

I just finished annotating this new addition, and see that it includes some rarely-sampled sound effect percussion that come in quite handy and usually have me running for sound effect specialists vs. sample libraries. And of course there's the Marimba, which appears to be a very deeply-sampled one, and has many mic positions. It's an Adams Alpha MAHA50, which is a fine model and is 5 octaves.


----------



## DJiLAND (Oct 6, 2021)

Finally I got my Synchron Perc full bundle purchase. sooooo expensive! wow! But with Percussion III,
everything has been separated. Doesn't this have a bundle license like Perc I and II? No problem at all, but a little messy


----------



## CT (Oct 6, 2021)

FireGS said:


> That's a lot of Neve 88RLB's. And some BAE 312As?
> 
> Guys, here's the secret to VSL's sound!


Interesting. I wonder if Dietz or someone has anything interesting to say about this, and how it compares to the signal path used during the Silent Stage era, which I would have assumed was as un-colored as possible.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 7, 2021)

DJiLAND said:


> Finally I got my Synchron Perc full bundle purchase. sooooo expensive! wow! But with Percussion III,
> everything has been separated. Doesn't this have a bundle license like Perc I and II? No problem at all, but a little messy


Does it let you install each library separately?


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> Does it let you install each library separately?


Yes, you can also choose the mics of the instruments you want to download/install in the Download Manager.


----------



## DJiLAND (Oct 7, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> Does it let you install each library separately?


Sure  
Downloads and installations do not appear as bundles. All separate libraries.
It can be installed as desired by the user.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 7, 2021)

4TB SSD drive ordered...


----------



## Ben (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Zedcars (Oct 10, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> - Have a rock solid, efficient, full featured player with a great UI


I'll have to disagree with the "rock solid...player" bit. Mine crashes frequently and even forces me to hard shut down my Mac sometimes. The rest I can agree on though.

I guess it's entirely possible the problem lies elsewhere in my setup but Cubase reports it was Synchron that caused the crash.

I've stuck with VSL though because they are very responsive and helpful with problems and the quality of the products themselves is almost always very high.


----------



## ptram (Oct 11, 2021)

It would be interesting to hear the Marimba (and maybe the Drums – even if I can already try the snare in the BBO library) with both the Standard and Full mic set. VSL, maybe? Some of the owners?

Paolo


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 11, 2021)

Just to be clear, we can push BBO Dorado, Eridanus and Fornax to a secondary drive without losing anything now that we have Synchron Percussion III Full Edition?

I didn't think I was tight on my main SSD, but I am, so something's got to give.

I had to do the installation on an HD due to needing more space during the installation process.

How fast that 4 TB SSD filled up with new VSL releases!


----------



## Ben (Oct 11, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Just to be clear, we can push BBO Dorado, Eridanus and Fornax to a secondary drive without losing anything now that we have Synchron Percussion III Full Edition?


Yes, just make sure to re-assign the paths in the Synchron Player:





FAQ: Libraries | VSL - Tutorials







www.vsl.info


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm a bit confused about the content of the Cymbals & Gongs III (part of Synchron Perc III). On the webpage, under "Info" it shows 5 groups of Solo instruments, the 4th being "Suspended cymbals Zildjian K 18", 12", 8". But then under "Content" it only talks about Sizzle and Splash cymbales.

Si it seems the 4th Solo instrument group "Suspended cymbals Zildjian K 18", 12", 8" is just the relisting of the Sizzle & Splash cymbales, not 3 new Suspended cymbales?


----------



## DJiLAND (Oct 13, 2021)

It's been a few days since I bought the full bundle and I finally installed it today. It took a long time because Vienna Downloader didn't work because of my company's security policy :(
(My company's security policy is annoying)

Anyway, it's very fantastic. I think it's a modern classical sound. As I've already heard of the demo, it sounds very 3D and is very well organized.
Except for a few instruments from other percussion libraries that have special timbres that I like, I've decided to leave it entirely to Synchron Perc.
For modern epic scores, I'll use a different percussion instrument, but for a more general classical sound, I'll use Synchron Perc.

I have one question, I work based on 7.0 surround.
In this case, which channel should I send the surround mic to?
Front LR - Decca LR
C - Decca C
Side - Surround LR??
Rear - ???
I'm going to move to 7.0.4 next year, so the High LR and High Surr LR will go to the ceiling channel.
Should I send reverb to the Rear channel? Or send a Surround LR mic to the Rear Surround channel...and which one to the Side??
Any tips on how to make that 'that' sound?


----------



## Ben (Oct 13, 2021)

DJiLAND said:


> I have one question, I work based on 7.0 surround.


So I'm not an expert when it comes to surround, but you can load the player as Surround variant and then one of the Surround Mixer Presets. This should already pre-assign the mics to the matchin outputs.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey Ben, seems to me that the product page still isn't correct:

Sizzle Cymbal (Zildjian 18")
Splash Cymbals (Zildjian 8", 12")
Suspended Cymbals (Zildjian K 18", 12", 8")
Turns out the three mentioned Suspended Cymbals are the Sizzle (1) and Splash (2) Cymbals, not three others new Cymbals.


----------



## Ben (Oct 13, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> Hey Ben, seems to me that the product page still isn't correct:
> 
> Sizzle Cymbal (Zildjian 18")
> Splash Cymbals (Zildjian 8", 12")
> ...


Thanks, I've reported this and it should be fixed soon.


----------



## haydn12 (Oct 16, 2021)

When installing the Timpani III it wanted me to activate a license for the Timpani 2. License is activated for the the Timpani III. Is this a bug? I have both the Percussion I and Percussion III libraries but not Percussion II.


----------



## Ben (Oct 16, 2021)

haydn12 said:


> When installing the Timpani III it wanted me to activate a license for the Timpani 2. License is activated for the the Timpani III. Is this a bug? I have both the Percussion I and Percussion III libraries but not Percussion II.


Yes, it's a bug in the installer-license check.
Simply click on "Activate later" and continue installation. The library will work as expected.


----------



## haydn12 (Oct 17, 2021)

I did do the 'Activate later' when installing. Now to find some time to play with it!


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Oct 19, 2021)

Mallet comparison video:


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 20, 2021)

Love this video!


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 20, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Just to be clear, we can push BBO Dorado, Eridanus and Fornax to a secondary drive without losing anything now that we have Synchron Percussion III Full Edition?
> 
> I didn't think I was tight on my main SSD, but I am, so something's got to give.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm in the process of doing a reorg of my sample ssds for similar reasons. I even had to invoke an additional elicenser to handle all the VSL licenses they are generating between BBO along with the Synchron and Synchronized material.

I seem to recall reading that elicensers will handle just under 100 licenses each.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 21, 2021)

Be careful not to get anywhere close to your eLicenser limit. I spent money on the latest-generation dongle in FEB 2021 thinking it would future-proof me against any instability of the older dongles, only to run into a permanent unrecoverable problem shortly thereafter. The error handling is awful and Steinberg doesn't care anymore as they are abandoning the technology. VSL have been very helpful throughout this process. Two of my dongles are frozen-in-place due to the firmware bugs.


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 21, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Be careful not to get anywhere close to your eLicenser limit. I spent money on the latest-generation dongle in FEB 2021 thinking it would future-proof me against any instability of the older dongles, only to run into a permanent unrecoverable problem shortly thereafter. The error handling is awful and Steinberg doesn't care anymore as they are abandoning the technology. VSL have been very helpful throughout this process. Two of my dongles are frozen-in-place due to the firmware bugs.


Wow, that's a problem..! How do I find out my Elicenser limit??


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 21, 2021)

To determine the limit, I simply launched the eLicenser app and manually counted the licenses listed on the dongle. I counted 70 odd licenses and I thought that was enough and started another elicenser dongle for new licenses.


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 22, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> To determine the limit, I simply launched the eLicenser app and manually counted the licenses listed on the dongle. I counted 70 odd licenses and I thought that was enough and started another elicenser dongle for new licenses.


Well, I need to do this too now!))) Thanks!


----------



## Ben (Oct 22, 2021)

If you reach the limit of an eLicenser (for me around 150 licenses) you may not be able to move, delete or register new licenses, but the eLicenser will continue to work.

An iLok 3 will not have that issue, at least not within the next few years; it can hold around 1500 licenses


----------



## FireGS (Oct 22, 2021)

Ben said:


> If you reach the limit of an eLicenser (for me around 150 licenses) you may not be able to move, delete or register new licenses, but the eLicenser will continue to work.


Wow. Never heard of this issue before. One additional reason to be happy that eLicenser is going extinct. 



Ben said:


> An iLok 3 will not have that issue, at least not within the next few years; it can hold around 1500 licenses


A new problem emerges... is that all??


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm wondering if anyone would know how I could rectify this problem. It looks like I'm missing samples for Timpani (medium mallets - single strokes). I recently purchased the Synchron Percussion Bundle and installed everything (which took a long time lol). 

Having seen this issue I re-downloaded and re-installed Synchron Timpani I, II &III files but it didn't resolve my issue.


----------



## Ben (Oct 23, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> I'm wondering if anyone would know how I could rectify this problem. It looks like I'm missing samples for Timpani (medium mallets - single strokes). I recently purchased the Synchron Percussion Bundle and installed everything (which took a long time lol).
> 
> Having seen this issue I re-downloaded and re-installed Synchron Timpani I, II &III files but it didn't resolve my issue.


Please contact our support via [email protected]


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 23, 2021)

Ben said:


> Please contact our support via [email protected]


Done, thanks, Ben.


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 23, 2021)

Actually I had the same issue in combined Timpani patch when I had Synchron Percussion 1 and 2, but there were individual patches that worked, so I just used 2 Synchron Players, one for soft Mallets and one for hard. But when I completed Synchron Percussion Bundle the combined patch started working any way.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Oct 23, 2021)

@madfloyd I had to update Synchron Perc 1 and then it worked. Update is in your “myVSL” page in their website. It’s a library update.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 23, 2021)

Thank you, I’ll try that!


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 23, 2021)

That worked!!! Thank you!


----------



## Ben (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## heisenberg (Oct 28, 2021)

¡Ay, caramba! That was an amazing piece on a whole bunch of levels. Well done Brandon!


----------



## Ben (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## FireGS (Oct 29, 2021)

Everytime I see this thread bumped, I keep getting my hopes up that there's a Synchron Percussion IV released. LOL


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 29, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Everytime I see this thread bumped, I keep getting my hopes up that there's a Synchron Percussion IV released. LOL


Is there anything specific you're hoping for? Is it missing something?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 29, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> Is it missing something?


A sequencer?

.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 29, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> Is there anything specific you're hoping for? Is it missing something?


Nope! Anything additional at this point would be graaavy.


----------



## ptram (Oct 30, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> Is there anything specific you're hoping for? Is it missing something?


Additional mallets or techniques. And this means an endless series of collections to purchase!

Paolo


----------



## Petrucci (Oct 30, 2021)

I wouldn't mind some scrap percussion, maybe more unusual stuff (love those birds calls in SP3 btw) and some combined Big stuff like in BBO (included in SP3 as well)! But really SP is already very comprehensive)


----------



## Ben (Nov 1, 2021)

In just a few hours the sale will end, so make sure to get the Synchron Percussion libraries now!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 20, 2021)

For bread and butter instruments, is Percussion 1 the best out of the three?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 20, 2021)

One might say Volume III, due to Marimba, Latin Percussion, and the mallet choices for the ones that are now found in all three volumes. Hard to say, as it will be situational.

If you only have a very specific way of scoring and use limited articulations or mallet hardness, choose that way. But you might find medium mallets to be the best starting point (leading you to Volume I), if you think you might have to wait for the other two volumes or only buy one.

The Timpani in Volume III uses Hard Mallets, which are great for Baroque and Classical. Interestingly, harder mallets often project less, depending on context. A bit counter-intuitive at first. Harder isn't necessarily louder, as it affects the ratio of attack to sustain, and the timbre of the attack.


----------



## ptram (Dec 21, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> For bread and butter instruments, is Percussion 1 the best out of the three?


Apart for mallets, that have to be completed with instruments from SP2 and SP3, I find SP1 to be the core, with most (if not all) of the instruments making a traditional orchestral percussion kit.

Missing from the core set are the Vibraphone and the Gongs (SP2), and the Marimba (SP3).

Paolo


----------



## richhickey (Dec 21, 2021)

ptram said:


> Apart for mallets, that have to be completed with instruments from SP2 and SP3, I find SP1 to be the core, with most (if not all) of the instruments making a traditional orchestral percussion kit.
> 
> Missing from the core set are the Vibraphone and the Gongs (SP2), and the Marimba (SP3).


Agreed. I found myself also wanting the field drums and snares added in SP3.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Dec 21, 2021)

richhickey said:


> Agreed. I found myself also wanting the field drums and snares added in SP3.


The field drum sounds fantastic. Use it all the time.


----------

